# Macerating Berries



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

How are you "macerating" them? Mechanically or leaving them to their own in sugar?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Just adding sugar as your would with strawberries. Making blueberry shortcake.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

I think you will have to break the skins either by mashing or heating them until they pop.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've thought of that but haven't seen it mentioned except in the case of larger berries such as strawberries.









How to Macerate Berries | Williams-Sonoma Taste


Next time you have more strawberries, blackberries or raspberries than you know what to do with, macerate them to amplify their taste.




blog.williams-sonoma.com










Macerated Blueberries







www.emerils.com





I guess I could add some Prosceco, single malt Scotch or straight Bourbon to them. None of those sound good though. Wish I had an almond liqueur.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

After adding the sugar, I always smash any berry with a coarse loop potato masher. Always to the fridge after, don't want them fermenting on the counter even for a bit.

Just FYI in wine making you smash everything but you don't want them that smashed to eat.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I may have to mash them some just don't want to unless necessary.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Store bought berries at this time of year may be a little under-ripe. That also would contribute to the issue.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

wooleybooger said:


> Wish I had an almond liqueur.


That sounds good!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Couldn't think of the name but I got it now Amaretto. Don't have any.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Never heard that word before. I’m just remembering the wonderful grape juice my folks made for drinking and jelly, but I don’t know how.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I got a friend on another forum that makes elderberry jelly and elderberry remedies every year. Started with wild bushes, took cuttings and now has a bunch of elderberry bushes. I've made and canned grape jelly, fig jelly, cantaloupe jelly and peach jelly.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I got a friend on another forum that makes elderberry jelly and elderberry remedies every year. Started with wild bushes, took cuttings and now has a bunch of elderberry bushes. I've made and canned grape jelly, fig jelly, cantaloupe jelly and peach jelly.


Dad had field of elderberry bushes. They seemed to spread. We ate elderberry pie and shared berries with neighbors. He cut them down when he discovered teens were coming in from the back and hanging out in the middle of the bushes at night.

One thing his sister canned that I loved was pickled watermelon rind. it was a sweet spicy flavor and it’s something I’ve never see in stores. I think back home in Ohio I saw it one time at the market or maybe in Amish country.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Dad had field of elderberry bushes. They seemed to spread. We ate elderberry pie and shared berries with neighbors. He cut them down when he discovered teens were coming in from the back and hanging out in the middle of the bushes at night.
> 
> One thing his sister canned that I loved was pickled watermelon rind. it was a sweet spicy flavor and it’s something I’ve never see in stores. I think back home in Ohio I saw it one time at the market or maybe in Amish country.


I haven't had pickled watermelon rind since I was a kid. I've got at least one recipe for it and I guess I'll need to make some this summer.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We do muscadine preserves almost every year. Blueberry wine is neat because once you press the blueberries, the hulls almost disappear, unlike grapes or muscadines.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I know I am late to the party but....

Next time, add a bit of acid when macerating. It will help break down the skin. Apple cider vinegar or Champagne and not that much. 

When macerating strawberries, add a bit of Balsamic Vinegar. 

Sherry Vinegar or Champagne vinegar for Raspberries. 

The Proseco is not a bad idea either, 

But not Bourbon. Way too strong a flavor.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like the idea of using Balsamic vinegar and I have a decent amount of it, Proseco also I have. Bourbon? I don't even drink that stuff. Now single malt Scotch at least 14 years old is another story. Over 14 years I don't think anybody has enough money to buy it.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> I like the idea of using Balsamic vinegar and I have a decent amount of it, Proseco also I have. Bourbon? I don't even drink that stuff. Now single malt Scotch at least 14 years old is another story. Over 14 years I don't think anybody has enough money to buy it.


Then I won't mention the bottle of Macallan 18 I have in my collection. Or the bottle of Oban 14, the bottle of.......


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

ktownskier said:


> Then I won't mention the bottle of Macallan 18 I have in my collection. Or the bottle of Oban 14, the bottle of.......


Oh please don't mention those.


----------

